# Extreme photography



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Sorry. As you were.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Kind of neat. As my granddaughter once said, a flutterby attack.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

FYI, I am personal friends with John and I am going to tell him what you did and you're going yo get it.



Lol!!!!


----------

